# Top Selling Candles



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

All my Mann Lake pillars do well fern, smooth octo. etc. etc., but my hand dipped tapers do the best....


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

I have used a lot of the better commercially available moulds on the market, - I also have a dozen or so that I have custom designed myself.

And the longer I do this - the more I realize - you can never guess what the buying public is going to like!!

I have some moulds that I think are great, but they never sell, and others I have never been crazy about , but people love them. Some years, I sell almost none of a particular candle, then the next year I can't make enough of them!!
Just when I decide to discontinue a mould..I get an order for a couple dozen of them....
The only consistent best sellers are tealights and tapers - everything else varies.

Sorry - that may not seem like much help, but my best advice would be to get a couple of fancy designs and a couple of simple ones, and see what sells in your area. Just keep in mind, if you have any local competition - try to get a look at their stuff. If you are using the same moulds - you need to have a better price, or better packaging...something to make YOURS the one to buy.

good luck with it!!


----------

